# aggressive driver



## colleran (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a construction truck buzz me today when he had an entire lane (4 lane road) open to his left. I was in a bike lane too, and he still came dangeroulsy close easily less then 3 feet. When I caught him at a traffic light two minutes later I confronted him about passing me at such a close and unsafe distance, . He yelled down to me, you were riding the white line, which I wasn't. I yelled back why didn't you yield more safe distance with an open lane to your left...he had no response. The reason he had no response is because he buzzed me on purpose to make some kind of point. I got his license plate Utah 709 NFL. Has any precedent been established for reporting aggressive drivers in Utah?
Thanks all!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

colleran said:


> I had a construction truck buzz me today when he had an entire lane (4 lane road) open to his left. I was in a bike lane too, and he still came dangeroulsy close easily less then 3 feet. When I caught him at a traffic light two minutes later I confronted him about passing me at such a close and unsafe distance, . He yelled down to me, you were riding the white line, which I wasn't. I yelled back why didn't you yield more safe distance with an open lane to your left...he had no response. The reason he had no response is because he buzzed me on purpose to make some kind of point. I got his license plate Utah 709 NFL. Has any precedent been established for reporting aggressive drivers in Utah?
> Thanks all!


I had a similar thing happen and the police wouldn't do anything, so I posted the plate at craigslist and someone from the DMV emailed me with a ton of info. I should mention this guy had buzzed me TWICE in different vehicles during my commutes, as our paths and schedules were consistent and when I nicely confronted him, he basically threatened to run me over next time. It turned out both cars were registered to the same guy- and I had his address and address of his rental property. I ended up anonymously sending him a letter with a ton of identifying information about him, where he lived, his vehicles, ect... as well as a copy of bike laws in MN. I doubt it helped, but it made me feel better. Also, I planned to call him out by name next time he tried anything-- but it never happened.


----------



## colleran (Mar 22, 2006)

*my resolution*

I came across a police officer on a bike today in Salt Lake. I told him what had happened and he told me to call the non-emergency number in SLC. I called that and they said they could not do anything officially unless a police officer had witnessed it (which I suspected). They did put me in touch with an aggressive driver hotline called road rage. The number was 801-558-7233. I left a detailed message. That seems to be all I could do.
Maybe the road rage number will lead to something positive. I asked that they contact me with details on how they handle the information provided. If I hear back and its anything of relevence I will write back.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Good for you for doing what you could.


----------

